# Inquisitor and retinue



## slaine69

yooooo this is the latest piece I done, it's part of a two part portrait thing with the other piece based in the warhammer fantasy world, I had loads o' fun with this piece, especially the flagulent, gross stuff is cool


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Superb. The different levels of detail and contrast really add depth to the image.

The only thing that looks a little off is the Inquisitor's face; whilst I can see you wanted to contrast with the grizzled and scarred look of everyone else it looks a little too smooth to be real.


----------



## slaine69

cheers dude 

it was actually loads lighter and softer in the first version but after some feedback from the guy I done it for I darkened it, scarred it, added some grain filters and chucked loads of stubble onto it, if I done any more to it, I reckon it would have stopped looking like the bloke I was doing a portrait of who was paler, thinner, happier, clean shaved, younger and scarless


----------



## papa nurgle

once again i have nerded all over the floor. Why are you sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo good!

i tried to give you some rep but apparently i have given you too much. hmmm... I wonder why?


----------



## MontytheMighty

papa nurgle said:


> once again i have nerded all over the floor


that's all right...I nerded on my keyboard


----------



## Doelago

Amazing, as always.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy

Falcon Punch: the inquisitor's finishing move upon the heretic.


----------



## shaantitus

Spectacular work slaine. Belongs on the cover of a dex, thats for sure.
Rep


----------



## BJORN

FANTASTIC!!! I love the effect of the implant on the birds eye.


----------

